# latex compressor driven spray guns



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

It is possible to just buy a gun and hook it up to a compressor to air spray latex interior? 

I have a airless, but even with the fine tip it has a bit of texture to the finish. I think that I would just resort to a brush, or back brush at least, but I have the ultimate spray job coming up. It a house with plaster box moldings covering every inch of space. It would be nice if I could get an air gun for cheap and just hook it up to my compressor, but maybe that is wishful thinking. 

-Seth

Signature: Vote for Ron Paul 2012!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Astro Pneumatic Blue Gun with 2.0 nozzle


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of airless, tip and psi are you using? How big is the spray project?


----------



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

I am using a Graco 395 with the fine finish tip (green) I believe it is a .412. I seem to get better results by turning up the psi, although it can get kind of messy with the over spray. I spoke with someone at the paint store that other day and he said that most people use low pressure for fine finish trim, which does not seem to match with my experience. 

What tip and pressure combination do you use for the best results, I could give that a try before buying more equipment.


----------



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

oh yeah, this is a large interior job, at least 2,000 ft of trim.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Two options that have worked for me, but not without extensive experimentation:

1. Add an air assisted airless gun to your airless pump. Very low overspray, great finish, great atomization. I still thin to
60 sec in a Ford 4 cup. Using a .011" tip with 12" fan gives amazing results on walls and ceilings. Trim takes a smaller tip
to reduce the flow rate, like 0.007", with a 4 to 8" fan. I spray at 400 to 600 psi, and the electric pump works as well or better than my air powered pump. Very little wink. It's an old Graco nova spx (still has the variable speed dc motor, though).
I've tried most AAA guns, and I like the Kremlin best, in about every way. Add a pressure gauge at the pump output.

2. To atomize pigmented waterbornes with air, the "compliant" guns are far better than HVLP. I've had good luck with Devilbiss Compact (CVI), but there are several options. It gives better control than the AAA, allowing multiple passes on trim.
It's my method of choice for trim. I thin to 45 sec in a Ford 4 cup. 

All of this is pretty tricky to get right, so be warned that
you might have to experiment *extensively*. Once it works,
I think the results are incomparable.


----------



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

So in the first senario I would attach my compressor and ariless pump to the AAA gun? Would I need t oget a regulator for my compressor? Are you saying that I should put a pressure gauge on the airless? 

In the second senario I'm not sure what a CVI gun is (I googled, but they look the same as HVLP guns.) I'm also not sure what thin to .45 in a Ford 4 cup means.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

robladd said:


> Astro Pneumatic Blue Gun with 2.0 nozzle



I have one they work great there is a bit of a learning curve once you get it down they provide a great finish...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

sniffingratty said:


> So in the first senario I would attach my compressor and ariless pump to the AAA gun? Would I need t oget a regulator for my compressor? Are you saying that I should put a pressure gauge on the airless?
> 
> In the second senario I'm not sure what a CVI gun is (I googled, but they look the same as HVLP guns.) I'm also not sure what thin to .45 in a Ford 4 cup means.


Think of it as a hybrid:

_"*Compliant (Trans-Tech)- Paint Spray Guns*_

_Similar to HVLP spray guns in that it uses lower air pressure for pneumatic fluid atomization. Compliant spray guns are often required by European Environmental Agencies for high usage customers. Compliant spray guns combine the fine finish of air spray guns with the transfer efficiency of HVLP spray guns. Compliant spray guns come in a variety configurations; siphon feed, gravity feed, and pressure feed.

Advantages: High transfer efficiency like HVLP spray guns. Less air consumption than HVLP spray guns. Fine finish quality like Air spray guns.
Limitations: Use high volume of air. Not compatible with some U.S. Environmental Agencies for high usage customers."
_
DeVilbiss is a brand and CVi a model designation.

Ford viscosity cup #4. You thin the product enough that it will flow out of the filled viscosity cup in 45 seconds.


----------



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

is there a book or website that explains the various types, advantages and disadvantages of spray systems? The more I look into it the more options there are, but I am not finding much in the way of online resources to explain the terms.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Seth what kind of material are you spraying? I assume this is enamel work?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

sniffingratty said:


> is there a book or website that explains the various types, advantages and disadvantages of spray systems? The more I look into it the more options there are, but I am not finding much in the way of online resources to explain the terms.


Try here (Midway Industrial Supply): http://www.midwayis.com/spraygun.htm


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

if you just wanna try an inexpensive gun , its the silver and green gun with 2.5MM tip on this page , will do super thick polyester primers like i use(sprayable bondo)....and says it will do latex and EVEN gel-coat , hell that's thickkkkk....for $40 bones , it wont break your bank to try , im buying that one next once this chinese one dies , its been going a year strong and mor than payd for itself.....its GRAVITY FED your gun and compressor does'nt have to work 10 fold to suck the THICK paint up a straw befor squirting it out http://www.tcpglobal.com/spraygundepot/tcpgate.aspx


----------



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm spraying latex, BM regal semigloss.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

sniffingratty said:


> I'm spraying latex, BM regal semigloss.



You will be served by using a fine tip for your sized rig for even coating of enamel on a good sized job. On the other hand, your limited not having a bigger rig where you didn't need to use a fine tip. Bigger tip, more flow, less better eye hand coordination needed for a good job.

Is that you? lol j/k


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Try a 3-10 FFT and only turn up the pressure to where you get a nice even finish on a test area (big piece of paper or plastic on wall etc). You probably won't need to thin at all, though you can throw a little extender in there if you want. All those other systems sound super cool and kind of esoteric, but if you've already got this job and it has to happen soon, I don't think you have time to play around and learn on the job.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

You can turn out fantastic trim with an airless, the right tip and the right paint.


----------

